# Home made ladder stands



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2007)

I need to construct a few home made ladder stands.  My requirements are that they be 16' tall, have a huge platform, large seat, shooting rail for hanging netting, and not bust the bank too badly.  Anyone have photos, or links to such a stand.  Thanks, Marty


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2007)

Here ya' go.


----------



## nickel back (May 16, 2007)

man the size you are talking about will take alot of work and money.......screws,nails,bolts,strap,paint etc OH YEA
presure treated ply wood and borads
 I did that one year....it was 14feet tall with a 4by4 plaform
shooting rail the whole nine yards

p.s next time I will be glad to spend 250$ for a metal stand that I can move when I want to,,all that wood put togethere is heavy!!!!! and hard to move.

p.s.s I will take some pic's of mine sat. and post them


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 16, 2007)

For $250 new or a lot less used you can get a 16' tripod stand which you can swivel around silently and have a rail around it. Can be moved fairly easily.

"Aim small miss small"


----------



## tyler1 (May 16, 2007)

Come this August you should be able to find what you are looking for at one of the hunting shows.  You will spend less money and have one that has been tested.  Homemade is just to much work and expense now days.  

We have gone to lock on's and homemade ladders made out of electrical conduct.  The only reason we build the ladders is that I can get the materials for nothing and it only takes us about 45 minuets to build a 10' section.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 17, 2007)

elfiii,

Just what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 17, 2007)

Consider metal ladder stands before you begin a wood
stand project....
Sportsmansguide  has seasonal specials...Bought a buddy
stand 16' ladder , shipping included for about $130.00...
Not sure you can build one out of wood for that, plus it
will be to heavy to move....


----------



## Davexx1 (May 18, 2007)

Can you imagine how heavy a 16' ladder stand made out of PT lumber would be????  You would need a crane or much help to move it and set it up.

I "used" to build and weld my own ladder stands of various configurations.  I still have and use them and they work well but the material cost and time required to build, weld, and paint them is just not worth it any more.

The prices of the store bought stands has dropped to a point that it is much cheaper and easier to go buy one just exactly like you want.  They are lighter and much more portable than the wooden home made stands.

Dave


----------



## Apex Predator (May 18, 2007)

I think you folks have convinced me to buy one instead!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 21, 2007)

To buy means you can shop, find, and have exactly what you want with little effort in a short period of time.  You probably could not build the equivalent for the amount of money you would spend to buy it.

If you are a "do it yourself" kind of guy, you enjoy doing it yourself as opposed to buying.  I have no doubt you could build a good one, but it would take time, tools, equipment, material, and some know how.  If you have all of the required "stuff", skills, experience, and plenty of time, you are way ahead of the challenge.

If you do build your own, just be sure to build it with safety and self preservation in mind.  Climbing 14' - 16' off the ground in the dark, in something that is not steady, rigid , and safe could have a disasterous ending.  There is no need to take such chances when trying to save a few bucks.

Good luck whichever way you go.  Be smart and hunt safe.

Dave1


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 21, 2007)

I bought a 13 ft. tripod at wm last year for $239 and tax.
Made a box frame from EMT and mounted it to the shootin rail  and attached to pieces of plastic roofing.  Had less that 275 in the whole thing.   I set up the tripod then pull the roof frame up by rope and bolt on.

Unless you just want a wood stand and want to build it, manufactured stands are just to cheep.

We have built 10ft box stands out of EMT and you can't build them as cheap as you can by a tripod..  

Also I anchor the trypods down with a cable from the center of the floor to a mobile home tiedown anchor.


----------



## whitworth (May 21, 2007)

*Good luck*

Nothing like young men with strong backs, hauling heavy wooden ladders into the woods.  

I spent the morning working on my PT wood framed firearms target stand.  That's heavy enough for me.  For the 200 yards, in and out, I use a hand truck to haul it from and to my car.


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2007)

I intend to build some this year and put them in locations where they will stay. If I want to move locations, that's what my Summit Viper is for.


----------



## nickel back (May 22, 2007)

here is a pic of a stand I built last year


----------



## thetrock (Jun 13, 2007)

The most comfortable stand I have is made similar to the one above.  I use treated 16' 2 x 6's and cut groves out of 2 x 6 for my steps.  Use long screws and they will last forever.  My platform is only about 32" to 34" square and then I put 2 x 4" rails about 32" high around me.   Measure and pre-build your rails and wait till you get your stand up on tree before putting on platform.  You can put cloth around this and you will be secluded.  I put one of those plastic chairs you get at Wal Mart and I can stay all day.

Make sure to use Chains around the tree at base of platform connected with a screw type connection to tighten the chain.  I use couple wood wedges against the tree, screwed to bottom of platform, to keep stand from moving.  It will take 3 people to put one of these up and you don't want to carry very far but they are great once you get them up.  You can move them but it requires a little work.  Make sure you have an 8' 2 x 4 when you are pushing up on tree so you can push it on up with 2 x 4' once you can reach as far as you can.

You can build one of these for about $60 to $80 and they will last 6 to 8 years.  Very comfortable.  I have had deer and turkey on plots in front of me and never get busted!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a set of plans you can modify to do it(http://members.tripod.com/~hunt5/ ..go into links, other, tree stand plans)...but I'd strongly suggest you look at the 16' stands in basspro or cabela that have a rail around them. You can easily enclose that with 2x2's and coroplast. Homemade stands can be deadly. If you determined to do it anyway, make sure you use screws, not nails, and use 4x4's for uprights, not 2 x 4's. Make the tower and foot platform frame only until you get the thing set up. Then put the wood flooring on the platform and frame the sides. It will take some cable and a truck or tractor to probably set it up at 16'. Either put the posts in the ground 3' or cable the entire thing to some trees and use plenty of bracing and/or tie downs to keep it from blowing over. Once wind gets under these boxes they can come down a lot easier than they went up.
Frankly, I'd look at some 16'-20' ladder stands. Even the buddy stands can be adapted to an enclosed box fairly easily using outdoor carpet or coroplast and some 2x2 framing.


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 15, 2007)

I keep posting these....and get no reply's on them 
They don't suit the propose requirements but MAN they fit the rest!
Light
CHEEP
low profile
VERY Stable

If you need to add a coushion........ 
and a drink holder.......
wellllll

I can bang these out like stompin on bugs. if they are stolen...no big deal.
The V under the platform along w/ a strap really grabs the tree.


And then there are the "real" ladder stands...w/shooting rail!

cw


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 15, 2007)

seaweaver

What you have posted may not be for everyone.  When I was younger I built a few very similar, they worked for me, and kept others from hunting my stands.   Today I prefer something a bit more substantial to support my rather large and old self.  Nice pics too…….


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jun 15, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> I keep posting these....and get no reply's on them
> They don't suit the propose requirements but MAN they fit the rest!
> Light
> CHEEP
> ...



Sorry man, those things are dangerous as @#&%!

Nick


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 15, 2007)

Wood rots, even PT wood fails. Too many stories of paralyzed hunters reporting the last thing they heard was "CRACK" as a wooden ladder broke. 

Get a "buddy" stand and use your money and creativity accessorizing.


----------



## specialk (Jun 15, 2007)

I use P.T. 2x4 and used marine plywood(got a source on old real estate signs) with galvanized deck screws to hold it together.  I spray them yearly with water sealer.  I have stands in the woods that are 10 years old.  I check them each year in August, and make necessary repairs.  I'm a big fellow and do not feel safe in any store bought stands.  


BTW, I build all my stands with a little pitch on the ladder, makes it a heck of alot easier to climb than going straight up!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 15, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> I keep posting these....and get no reply's on them
> They don't suit the propose requirements but MAN they fit the rest!
> Light
> CHEEP
> ...



I'll give you a tip, we make ladder stands out of 1" tubing but same design.  Put an eyebolt thru each leg about a 1 ft. below platform.  one 10 ft length of swing chain and a six inch turnbuckle.  Hook the chain in one eyebolt and the turnbuckle in the other.put the chain around tree, carry the loose end of the chain up the ladder and hook to turnbuckle, tighten.  This will tighten up better than strap where you have it located and it is easier and safer.  I havent put the strap at the back of a platform in 15 years.

Try it believe me you will like it better.


----------



## mikey (Jun 15, 2007)

Seaweaver you stole my designs.  i have some like that using 16 ft 4x4 and seat on top.  it keeps that old, fat guy out of my hunting spots.....


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> I keep posting these....and get no reply's on them
> They don't suit the propose requirements but MAN they fit the rest!
> Light
> CHEEP
> ...



Doesn't look very comfortable.


----------

